# TiVo isn’t dropping the 4K



## slick1ru2 (Apr 24, 2021)

Is TiVo done with streaming dongles? Not so fast


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Searching helps. Just sayin'. 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------

